# Few cyps coming



## dodidoki (Mar 24, 2021)

Indoor experiment.Segawai, calceolus, cordigerum.


----------



## abax (Mar 24, 2021)

I hope you'll post follow-up photos of your cyp progress. Looks promising.


----------

